# ما لكم تكأكأتم عليّ



## Yeshua

وسقط عيسى بن عُمر عن حِمار له، فاجتَمع عليه الناسُ، فقال: ما لَكُمْ تَكَأْكَأْتُم عليَّ تكَأْكُؤَكُم على ذِي جِنَّةٍ؟ افْرَنْقِعُوا عنّي.ويروى: على ذي حَيَّةٍ أَي حَوَّاء.

I have been studying elhamdulillah for 6 months arabic now.
And the three medinah method books are over.
However while i was reading with the teacher, we came across this bayan.
The teacher could not figure out what it ment.
And the dictionary didn't contain ke'ke.
So now after the lessons itself, i downloaded an arabic-arabic dictionary.
I looked it up , the way i understand it, it means taking distance, be cautious in reproach.
But i can't relate this to the bayan.
Can anyone explain.
xxx


----------



## cherine

Hello Yeshua and welcome to the forum 

6 months and already reading this one! Wow! I only learned it when I was in prep school 

I don't remember the exact meaning, but I'm 99% sure it's the exact opposit of what you found: تكأكأتكم عليّ means: you gathered around me. Even the context shows it.

Why/when were we taught this sentence (it's not a poem by the way)? To show us that there are people using complicated words to explain simple things; i.e. it's a criticised usage 

I'll try to find a better explanation. In the mean time, I suggest this site. You can subscribe for free and check the various Arabic-Arabic dictionaries they've got.

One final note (as a moderator): please use capital letters (Like I and not i) and proper punctuation, as stated in rule # 22.
Thanks


----------



## Yeshua

I'm sorry, English isn't my native language.
So I tend to forget to use capitals and such.
However, I will try to correct my mistakes.
Thank you for the reply.
In the meantime, I will check out the site you gave me.


----------



## suma

O this brings back memories !
I also learned this line when studying the textbooks Yeshua mentioned.

We had a many laughs trying to repeat the phrase as fast a possible, and confound others who had not heard it.

Like Cherine said it means to gather around. And it's an extremely rare archaic word so not surprising you could not find it listed in some dictionaries. It's an anecdote about the way some very erudite people use such archane language that they may even be taken by commoners as speaking a foreign tongue; or in the case of this anecdote, the ramblings of one possessed by a demon.


----------



## Yeshua

Hahahaha!
That is funny to hear, yeah well us commoners(class mates and teacher) didn't understand it either.
So I guess what you say is true 
I really want to learn this arabic.
I try to read tafsir and such, however sometimes 
things are just cultural or idioms, or i can't grasp the meaning.
So I just said to myself...well why not memorize the qur'an it will hopefully please the Lord and at the same time it will expand your arabic words knowledge.


----------



## Aboo Imraan

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*ذكرتْ بعض كتبُ الصرف : الفِعْل ( افرَنْقَعَ ) عند ذكر الرباعي المزيد بحرفين وهو على وزن ( افعَنْلَلَ ) : بزيادة همزة الوصل والنون *
*يقول الفيروز آبادي في " القاموس المحيط " : الافرِنْقاع : الفرقعة ، والافرِنْقاع عنِ الشيء : الانكِشافُ عنه ، والتَّنَحِّي *

*وقال ابن منظور في " لسان العرب " : وفي كلام عيسى بن عمر : افرَنْقِعُوا عني : أي انكشفوا وتَنَحَّوْا عني ؛ قال ابن الأثير : أي تحَوَّلوا وتفرقوا ، قال : والنون زائدة *

*قال القزويني في " الإيضاح " :  كما روي عن عيسى بن عمر النحوي أنه سقط عن حمار ؛ فاجتمع عليه الناس ، فقال : " ما لكُمْ تكأكأتم علي تكأكؤكم على ذي جنة ؟ !! افرنقعوا عني " أي : اجتمعتم ، تفسحوا  *

*ابو عمرآن المكسيكي* ​


----------



## lecteur

Aboo Imraan said:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *ذكرتْ بعض كتبُ الصرف : الفِعْل ( افرَنْقَعَ ) عند ذكر الرباعي المزيد بحرفين وهو على وزن ( افعَنْلَلَ ) : بزيادة همزة الوصل والنون *
> *يقول الفيروز آبادي في " القاموس المحيط " : الافرِنْقاع : الفرقعة ، والافرِنْقاع عنِ الشيء : الانكِشافُ عنه ، والتَّنَحِّي *
> 
> *وقال ابن منظور في " لسان العرب " : وفي كلام عيسى بن عمر : افرَنْقِعُوا عني : أي انكشفوا وتَنَحَّوْا عني ؛ قال ابن الأثير : أي تحَوَّلوا وتفرقوا ، قال : والنون زائدة *
> 
> *قال القزويني في " الإيضاح " : كما روي عن عيسى بن عمر النحوي أنه سقط عن حمار ؛ فاجتمع عليه الناس ، فقال : " ما لكُمْ تكأكأتم علي تكأكؤكم على ذي جنة ؟ !! افرنقعوا عني " أي : اجتمعتم ، تفسحوا *
> 
> *ابو عمرآن المكسيكي* ​




*أحسنت أبا عمرو، والمثال يضرب قي علم البيان للدلالة على الكلام الغير الفصيح، وذلك لاختيار المتكلم ألفاظا *
*غريبة لايعلم معناها إلا بالبحث عنها في المعاجم وغريب اللغة*

*قارئ*​


----------



## Hani_D

What do you need these words for?! I swear I didn't understand most of that quotation, neither can 99.99% of Arabs!


----------



## WadiH

ذي جنّة here, of course, means the same as مجنون, since no one yet has mentioned this.


----------



## Aboo Imraan

*تكأكأتم علي
أي: تجمعتم علي كتجمعكم على ذي جنة، أي: كتجمعكم على من دخل فيه الجني

افرنقعوا عني
أي: انفضوا واذهبوا عني

*
Just some more notes I found on this that I hope will simplify the meaning itself in Arabic for those who inquired about this phrase which I myself found very interesting.

Hani_D We are just having fun with the language and learning a thing or two...LOL!!!​


----------



## Hani_D

Great! 

Thanks ya aba 3imraan al-mixiki ! I like your name LOL!


----------



## poetess

I will give you the concept of "ما لَكُمْ تَكَأْكَأْتُم عليَّ تكَأْكُؤَكُم على ذِي جِنَّةٍ؟ افْرَنْقِعُوا عنّي:"

What`s with you gathering around me as if gathering at Heaven`s door (or something Heavenly), get away from me.

well, I hope it helped.


----------



## Luqa

hi, 

I have suddenly become more curious about this fabulous quotation : What's than supposed to be the correct translation for   ؟ذي جنة
  1. a man out of his mind 
2  . ,,something heavenly'' 


regards



​


----------



## poetess

Let me be honest with you, I have asked about this part precisely before posting my reply. "Thee" is "of/relating to", and Janna is Heaven.. so it`s as far "heavenly/related to heaven.
I am sorry I don`t have the Arabic font here.


----------



## elroy

poetess said:


> Janna is Heaven..


 But it's "jinna" and not "janna."  Look at the 7arakat.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mahaodeh

poetess said:


> I will give you the concept of "ما لَكُمْ تَكَأْكَأْتُم عليَّ تكَأْكُؤَكُم على ذِي جِنَّةٍ؟ افْرَنْقِعُوا عنّي:"
> 
> What`s with you gathering around me as if gathering at Heaven`s door (or something Heavenly), get away from me.
> 
> well, I hope it helped.


 
I disagree, جِنَّة is not heaven, actually even جَنَّة is originally a garden.  جِنَّة is a group of جِنّ according to Lisaan al-Arab:

الجَنَّة الحديقة ذات النخل والشجر والبستانُ. قيل لها ذلك لسترها الأرض بظلالها ج جِنان وجَنَّات. والعرب تسمي النخل الطوال جَنَّةً. قال الشاعر 
*كأَنَّ عينَيَّ في غربيَ مقتَّلةٍ*
* من النواضح تسقي جَنَّةً سُحُقا* 
وتُطلَق الجنَّة على الفردوس الأرضيّ والسماويّ أيضًا.
.
.
.
والجِنَّة طائفةٌ من الجنّ يُقال هو من الجِنَّة أي من طائفة الجِنّ.
​
------------------

Regarding تكأكأتم, I found it in more than one source:

Lisaan al-Arab:
*كأْكأَ* الرجل كأْكَأَةً نكص وجبن وضعف . والقوم تجمَّعوا  
تكأْكأَ الرجل تكأْكؤًا نكص وجبن وضعف والقوم تجمَّعوا . وسقط عيسى بن عمر عن حمار لهُ فاجتمع الناس عليهِ فقال ما لكم تكأْكأْتم عليَّ تكأْكؤَكم على ذي جنَّةٍ افرنقعوا عني أي تفرقوا .
و تكأْكأَ في كلامهِ عيَّ الكأْكاءُ الجُبْن الهالع وعَدْو اللصّ ​Taaj al-Aroos:
كأكأ</B> : كَأْكَأَ كَأْكَأَةً كدحْرَجَةٍ إِذا نَكَصَ أَي تأَخَّر وجَبُنَ، واقتصر الجوهريّ على نَكَصَ، وزاد صاحبُ العُباب: جَبُنَ، وإِيَّاهُ تبعَ المُصَنِّف كتَكَأْكَأَ وتَكَعْكَعَ. والكأْكاءُ كسَلْسالٍ عن أَبِي عمرٍو أَنَّه الجُبْنُ الهالِعُ، وهو أيضاً عَدْوُ اللِّصِّ هو جَرْيُه عند فِراره. وتَكَأْكَأَ تَكَأْكُؤاً: تَجَمَّعَ، نقله الجوهريّ وغيره ككَأْكَأَ ثُلاثيًّا. وسقطَ عيسى بن عُمَرَ النَّحويُّ عن حمارٍ له، فاجتمع عليه النَّاسُ، فقال ما لكم تكَأْكَأْتم عَلَيَّ تَكَأْكُؤكم على ذي جِنَّةٍ فافْرَنْقِعوا عنِّي. أَي اجتَمَعْتم، تنَحُّوا عنِّي، هذا هو المشهور، والذي في الفائق نقلاً عن الجاحظ أَنَّ هذه القِصَّةَ وقعتَ لأبي عَلْقَمَةَ في بعض طُرُق البصرَةَ، وسيأتي مثلُ ذلك عن ابن جِنِّي في الشَّواذّ في تركيب ف ر ق ع، ويروى: على ذي حَيَّةٍ أَي حوَّاءٍ. وتَكَأْكَأَ القومُ: ازدَحَموا. وفي حديث الحكم بن عُتيبة: خرج ذاتَ يومٍ وقد تَكَأْكَأَ النَّاسُ على أَخيه عِمْرانَ فقال: سُبْحانَ اللهِ: لو حدَّثَ الشَّيطانُ لَتَكَأْكَأَ النَّاسُ عليه. أَي عَكَفوا عليه مُزْدَحِمينَ. وتَكَأْكَأَ الرجلُ في كلامه: عَيَّ فلم يقدر على أَن يتكلَّمَ، عن أَبِي زيدٍ، ويروى عن الليث: وقد تَكَأْكَأَ إِذا انْقَدَعَ. وقال أَبو عمرٍو: المُتَكَأْكِئُ هو القَصيرُ كذا في اللسان.​


----------



## poetess

That`s rather interesting. Will you please give me this sentence in English as a brief?
I actually have some difficulties in Arabic as well although I am Arabian.


----------



## Luqa

I think it should go more less like: 

,, What's happened to you ? You have gathered around me [as if it was] a gathering around the possesed by a jinn. [and in fact there's nothing to look at] '' 


For me that's the logic of the angry statement of a person who tries to disguise his confusion. 
What do you think ?


----------



## ayed

Luqa said:


> I think it should go more less like:
> 
> ,, What's happened to you ? You have gathered around me [as if it was] a gathering around the possesed by a jinn. [and in fact there's nothing to look at] ''
> 
> 
> For me that's the logic of the angry statement of a person who tries to disguise his confusion.
> What do you think ?


I agree with you, Luqa.
as if you're gathering around a jinn-possessed one


----------



## poetess

Luqa said:


> I think it should go more less like:
> 
> ,, What's happened to you ? You have gathered around me [as if it was] a gathering around the possesed by a jinn. [and in fact there's nothing to look at] ''
> 
> 
> For me that's the logic of the angry statement of a person who tries to disguise his confusion.
> What do you think ?


 
Yes, I actually second that.


*elroy*, thank you


----------



## Alikansso1990

"تكأكأتم" means "you gathered around something or someone".

I disagree with who said that "ذي جِنة" means heavenly because:

"جَنة" means garden or heaven
But "ذي جِنة" means a crazy man and it's derived from "جِن" أو مجنون.

"افرنقعوا" means go away

The whole meaning of this would be : what's with you gathering around me, as if you are gathering around a crazy man. Get away from me!


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Mahaodeh said:


> I disagree, جِنَّة is not heaven, actually even جَنَّة is originally a garden.  جِنَّة is a group of جِنّ according to Lisaan al-Arab:
> 
> الجَنَّة الحديقة ذات النخل والشجر والبستانُ. قيل لها ذلك لسترها الأرض بظلالها ج جِنان وجَنَّات. والعرب تسمي النخل الطوال جَنَّةً. قال الشاعر
> *كأَنَّ عينَيَّ في غربيَ مقتَّلةٍ*
> * من النواضح تسقي جَنَّةً سُحُقا*
> وتُطلَق الجنَّة على الفردوس الأرضيّ والسماويّ أيضًا.
> .
> .
> .
> والجِنَّة طائفةٌ من الجنّ يُقال هو من الجِنَّة أي من طائفة الجِنّ.
> ​
> ------------------
> 
> Regarding تكأكأتم, I found it in more than one source:
> 
> Lisaan al-Arab:
> *كأْكأَ* الرجل كأْكَأَةً نكص وجبن وضعف . والقوم تجمَّعوا
> تكأْكأَ الرجل تكأْكؤًا نكص وجبن وضعف والقوم تجمَّعوا . وسقط عيسى بن عمر عن حمار لهُ فاجتمع الناس عليهِ فقال ما لكم تكأْكأْتم عليَّ تكأْكؤَكم على ذي جنَّةٍ افرنقعوا عني أي تفرقوا .
> و تكأْكأَ في كلامهِ عيَّ الكأْكاءُ الجُبْن الهالع وعَدْو اللصّ ​Taaj al-Aroos:
> كأكأ</B> : كَأْكَأَ كَأْكَأَةً كدحْرَجَةٍ إِذا نَكَصَ أَي تأَخَّر وجَبُنَ، واقتصر الجوهريّ على نَكَصَ، وزاد صاحبُ العُباب: جَبُنَ، وإِيَّاهُ تبعَ المُصَنِّف كتَكَأْكَأَ وتَكَعْكَعَ. والكأْكاءُ كسَلْسالٍ عن أَبِي عمرٍو أَنَّه الجُبْنُ الهالِعُ، وهو أيضاً عَدْوُ اللِّصِّ هو جَرْيُه عند فِراره. وتَكَأْكَأَ تَكَأْكُؤاً: تَجَمَّعَ، نقله الجوهريّ وغيره ككَأْكَأَ ثُلاثيًّا. وسقطَ عيسى بن عُمَرَ النَّحويُّ عن حمارٍ له، فاجتمع عليه النَّاسُ، فقال ما لكم تكَأْكَأْتم عَلَيَّ تَكَأْكُؤكم على ذي جِنَّةٍ فافْرَنْقِعوا عنِّي. أَي اجتَمَعْتم، تنَحُّوا عنِّي، هذا هو المشهور، والذي في الفائق نقلاً عن الجاحظ أَنَّ هذه القِصَّةَ وقعتَ لأبي عَلْقَمَةَ في بعض طُرُق البصرَةَ، وسيأتي مثلُ ذلك عن ابن جِنِّي في الشَّواذّ في تركيب ف ر ق ع، ويروى: على ذي حَيَّةٍ أَي حوَّاءٍ. وتَكَأْكَأَ القومُ: ازدَحَموا. وفي حديث الحكم بن عُتيبة: خرج ذاتَ يومٍ وقد تَكَأْكَأَ النَّاسُ على أَخيه عِمْرانَ فقال: سُبْحانَ اللهِ: لو حدَّثَ الشَّيطانُ لَتَكَأْكَأَ النَّاسُ عليه. أَي عَكَفوا عليه مُزْدَحِمينَ. وتَكَأْكَأَ الرجلُ في كلامه: عَيَّ فلم يقدر على أَن يتكلَّمَ، عن أَبِي زيدٍ، ويروى عن الليث: وقد تَكَأْكَأَ إِذا انْقَدَعَ. وقال أَبو عمرٍو: المُتَكَأْكِئُ هو القَصيرُ كذا في اللسان.​



ج ن ن in arabic means to make something unseen, or to be *unseen*
Arabs used to say جنّ علينا الليل, *it's dark we can't see anything*
and the derived word *مجنون* crazy : is the one who his mind is *unseen*:the noun is جِنة 
and the word جَنة heaven: it has so many trees to the limit that the surface of the land is *unseen
*the word جِن : creatures that are *unseen
*so coming to (ما لَكُمْ تَكَأْكَأْتُم عليَّ تكَأْكُؤَكُم على ذِي جِنَّةٍ؟ افْرَنْقِعُوا عنّي) 
*ذي جِنة means* crazy, insane, *someone whose mind is not there*
not جِن , and further more  doesn't make any sense


----------

